# Game Carts



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

Does anyone here use a game cart? What do you like/not like about them?

I am considering building a simple, sturdy one that I could use to haul out a quartered deer.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Why would you need a cart to carry out a quartered deer? You would have more problems with the cart than it would be to just throw the quartered deer into your pack and hike it out. 

Now if you plan on building one do one that will carry out a whole spike or cow elk, then anything smaller would be a piece of cake.


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

Critter said:


> Why would you need a cart to carry out a quartered deer? You would have more problems with the cart than it would be to just throw the quartered deer into your pack and hike it out.


Oops! I meant an elk. I'd like to hunt some elk, and I'm just trying to brainstorm some ways to get it out by myself.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One for a elk sounds better. But build one for at least 1/2 of a elk or 200-300 lbs. I still pack out the hinds just on my back just for the reason that where I hunt elk a cart would just be a nuisance.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

My buddy bought a deer cart back when we were teens it was a fold up two wheel design similar to the on in the link below. It ended up being our duck decoy cart. It was pretty manageable on the flat dikes out at Howard Slough and Ogden Bay, but it would be a beast maneuvering that thing up and down hills. The two wheel design seems like it would be too wide for most of the trails that I have hiked on while deer hunting. I have seen single wheel designs that would fit the trails better but those seem like they would be really hard to push around with a load since you would have to balance it on the single wheel. Ultimately I would suggest getting a good pack a sharp knife and a buddy to help you get an elk or deer out of the hills.

http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Deer-Cart/product/2226805/


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I have one that I use for hauling duck decoys on the dike. 

I haven't used it for big game, but feel that it would more trouble than what benefit you would get out of it. 

Brush would be problematic for things getting caught in the wheel. 

Hills would be miserable going up, because not only are you pushing a cart in the direction it wants to not go; you have to account for the 200-300 lbs that you are pushing up hill. 

Hills would be miserable going down, because you have to act as a brake for a 200-300 pound system

If you have a flat brushless place to hunt, it would be a good option. Like Dikes for duck hunting. 

IMO for mountain hunting it is a huge hassle.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've used a home-made game cart once, and ONLY once. This was heavy duty, had a brake handle and handles extending out both ends for two guys to simultaneously push/pull. One member of our party shot a nice buck near the top of a ridge on the opposite side of a drainage. Because we had the cart in camp, he gutted it and dragged it down the hill into the trees. The cart was awful to maneuver around deadfall and when we got to the uphill portion, it required far more energy for two of us to push this deer up the hill.

We would have been much better served to skin and quarter at the very least.

Comparing that experience with a deer to packing out 2 cow elk this last year on my back, and it's not even close. My friend and I, on two different occasions, skinned, quartered, and boned out cow elk and got them all the way back to the vehicle in 1 trip. Not easy still, but much better than the game cart experience.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I agree with whitefish, if you are going to be hunting a relatively flat area then go for the game cart. That being said, going uphill with one of those loaded down plus the rest of your gear does not sound like an easy task.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Also remember carts aren't legal in alot of places.

Saw a cart once though that had a lawnmower engine on it with a chain / sprocket to the drive wheel. Was pretty neat.

If you are going downhill you can get one of those roll up snow slides and tie your meat to it, those drag pretty easy.

-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I think those game carts were meant for flatland hunting like has been said. I did witness two guys working one of those carts downhill with a decent buck on it years ago. That cart with buck loaded **** near took both of then for ride down the mountain on several occasions. Made for quite an otherwise slow midday hunting comedy session.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If a cart is properly built and loaded you can bring a whole spike elk out on one of them. That is if you have a good trail in the bottom of a draw with no obstructions. I've even seen hunters bringing out elk cut in half in a wheel barrow with no problems They are not designed to go up or down hills.


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

Do you think a version of something like this could maybe work? http://dixonrollerpack.com/3399.html

It could be pulled, and then maybe have detachable handles to turn it around and push if necessary. It seems like game carts may be more popular back east, where there aren't giant mountains to traverse...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Western Game cart:










-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

DallanC said:


> Western Game cart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yuuup


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

DallanC said:


> Western Game cart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One day I hope to have the land/money to have a western game cart.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I own a two wheeled game cart that I bought thinking I'd use but have not taken it out even one time. I even modified some old snow skis to fit it in case of deep snow but again...no use, ever.

It is this one I believe but they've changed their design a bit.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/hunt...n=/category/Game-Carts-Carriers/104353380.uts

If you want it, I could be persuaded to sell it cheap!


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

DallanC, I'd like to hire your Western Game Cart this fall for my Elk hunt!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

muleydeermaniac said:


> DallanC, I'd like to hire your Western Game Cart this fall for my Elk hunt!


LOL I just grabbed that picture of the interwebz. I dont have enough money to afford horse ground... I'd buy a horse in a heartbeat if I had a place to stick it. Ground is $200k a half acre here.

My current "horse" says 'Honda' on the side of it, and I keep it in the garage.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> LOL I just grabbed that picture of the interwebz. I dont have enough money to afford horse ground... I'd buy a horse in a heartbeat if I had a place to stick it. Ground is $200k a half acre here.
> 
> My current "horse" says 'Honda' on the side of it, and I keep it in the garage.
> 
> -DallanC


Plus you don't have to feed it once the key is turned off or take it to the vet.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hauls elk whole too... hauled ALOT of elk this way. Tip atv on its rear, tie elk to racks, tip atv back on tires... drive home.



















-DallanC


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

KineKilla said:


> I own a two wheeled game cart that I bought thinking I'd use but have not taken it out even one time. I even modified some old snow skis to fit it in case of deep snow but again...no use, ever.
> 
> It is this one I believe but they've changed their design a bit.
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/hunt...n=/category/Game-Carts-Carriers/104353380.uts
> ...


I appreciate the offer. The more I think about how I'll be hunting, the more it seems like a game cart will be more hassle than its worth. If I change my mind though, I'll keep your offer in mind!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A friend purchased the one from Cabela's years ago that has the single wheel like the hikers pack carries that is pictured. He put a elk quarter on it and I can't say what his exact words were but he took the quarter off of it and packed it out on his shoulder.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Another thought for consideration is even if you don't use it to pack animals, they make for great, lightweight and compact wheelbarrows for use hauling stuff around the camp.

We've used mine now to haul gravel (reduces mud tracked in to our tent) and firewood logs as well as for a comfy ground level hammock in some cases....;-)


----------

